# 

## apache

Witam wszystkich!
Za kilka tygodni zamierzam ruszyć z budową i mam już pierwsze wątpliwości...
Spotkałem się ostatnio z moim majstrem i powiedział, że teraz staje się normą murowanie fundamentów na klej. Twierdzi, że tylko pierwszą warstwę zrobi na zaprawę - żeby wyrównać wylaną ławę, a resztę bloczków betonowych będzie "kładł" na klej... 
Co o tym myślicie? Czy to faktycznie już standard? Jeśli tak to jaki klej polecacie?
Pozdrawiam!
Marcin

----------


## jajmar

Zecydowanie nie jest to standart. Bloczki nie sa aż tak dokładne aby je kleic na klej.

----------


## apache

Dzięki jajmar. Ale chodzi bardziej o kwestię ekonomiczną, że wyjdzie gruba warstwa kleju przez co będzie drożej, czy że nie powinno się kleić zbyt grubymi warstwami?

----------


## firewall

bloczki mają duże odchyłki wymiarowe, a klejenie ma sens przy 1-3mm grubości. Policz sobie sam ile kosztuje klej( np.0.5tony), a ile kosztuje 1tona piasku i 200kg cementu.

----------


## apache

Wiem firewall, że różnica w cenie jest znacząca, ale znowu kleju nie będziesz tak dużo kładł co zaprawy... 
Czyli wszystko sprowadza się do jednego - wygoda majstra najważniejsza! To dlatego tak mnie przekonywał, że teraz muruje się na klej...  :yes:

----------


## gorbag

> Wiem firewall, że różnica w cenie jest znacząca, ale znowu kleju nie będziesz tak dużo kładł co zaprawy...


A różnicę wysokości trzeba będzie wyrównać dodatkową warstwą bloczków?

----------


## jajmar

> Wiem firewall, że różnica w cenie jest znacząca, ale znowu kleju nie będziesz tak dużo kładł co zaprawy... 
> Czyli wszystko sprowadza się do jednego - wygoda majstra najważniejsza! To dlatego tak mnie przekonywał, że teraz muruje się na klej...



Na czy ta wygoda polega bo nie łapie?  To może zrób ściany lane , beton z gruchy majster będzie stał i patrzył - jak kase weżmie betoniarnia.

Majstra wynajołeś do roboty czy fundujesz mu wakację? Nie bardzo wiem o co Ci chodzi z tą wygodą.

----------


## apache

Nie no śmieję się jajmar, że majster tak sobie wykombinował, żeby jemu było wygodniej oczywiście nie patrząc na mój portfel... Masz rację gorbag, że czymś będzie trzeba uzupełnić te cieńsze warstwy zaprawy... Zakładając ten temat głównie chodziło mi o to czy faktycznie już coraz częściej praktykuje się stawianie fundamentów na klej i czy nie ma przeciwskazań technologicznych. Mi też zależy na oszczędności i gdzie będzie to możliwe i rozsądne to będę korzystał z tych tańszych rozwiązań, ale jeśli czasem różnica w kosztach jest niewielka, a znacznie ułatwi życie to czemu nie! 
Jednak z tego co mi podpowiadacie w tym przypadku różnica chyba będzie spora... Także betoniara i do roboty!  :wink:

----------

